
The team is the product - mooreds
https://blog.delighted.com/the-team-is-the-product-ad0fe7cb1c69
======
a_j_c
It seems like this post was just some jargon-filled bullshit and a cheap
attempt at promotion for delighted.com

Nothing to see here...Moving on

